# Coop roof insulation?



## LFL (9 mo ago)

We're making a shed into a coop and it gets warm in there. Assuming proper ventilation, do you find that insulating the roof helps keep heat out of the coop in summer? Thanks.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Proper ventilation and you shouldn't need insulation. Make sure there are vents in the gable ends.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Roof insulation isn't going to make it any cooler inside the coop. Make sure you have plenty of ventilation. Lots of folks do lots of different things to make their chickens cooler. I'm not one of them. I'm in the middle of SC here. When it's hot outside the coop, it's hot inside the coop.


----------



## Lillith (10 mo ago)

I have an insulated coop, mostly because our winters are absolutely brutal, and I need to retain all the heat I can when the temp drops to killer. My coop does stay cooler in summer, but it is also located in the trees, so it stays shaded for most of the day. It also has very large doors that I can throw open in the mornings or evenings when the temperature drops to quickly move the hot air out and get cooler air in before the chickens come in to roost.

But, that may simply be the nature of where I live. Generally, the nights can be 20 degrees cooler than days, and it's basically always windy, so I have a chance to cool things off before they roost and it tends to stay cool in there until the early afternoon unless we have a real scorcher. But, they're also outside pretty much all day so if it gets hot in the coop during the day it doesn't matter terribly much to them.

So, I don't really know that the insulation itself makes the coop cooler, though I would imagine it helps retain the cool air once I can get it in there, and not being in direct sunlight helps things. If your night temps are about the same as your day temps and your coop is baking in the sun all day, I don't know that insulation would help.


----------

